# Realtek RTL 8185 WLAN Probleme



## Niza (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte bei mir selber nun endlich Internet haben auf meinem PC und habe mir 
die Realtek RTL 8185 WLAN PCI Karte 
besorgt
Jetzt habe ich das Problem das er ein Signal findet und Netzwerkadresse beziehen will und befor er damit fertig ist das Signal wieder weg ist und dann immer wieder das selbe.
Das ist ziemlich nervich 

Signalqualität ist sehr gut und Schwangt oft 11Mbit/s 24MBit/s 18MBit/s 48MBit/s usw.
Der Router ist 10Meter entfernt.Ich verwende WinXP Pro 32Bit

Wenn man den aktuelle Treiber von 2008 Runterladen will dauert das ewig und er lädt mit durchschnittlich 15Kbit/s runter.  

Seite hier: Realtek
Trotz des aktuellen Treibers Besteht der Fehler weiter.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung

Ich füge hinzu am 12.10.2008

Das hat sich erledigt 
Die WLAN Karte ist Defekt und wird umgetauscht.
Falls jemand das Problem haben sollte sollte er die Karte umtauschen

jetzt Habe ich den PC über Kabel Lan Kabel verbunden mit Router
Und funktioniert tadellos
Da ja ein WLAN Router ja auch 4 Ausgänge für Kabel hat
Grüße 
Niza


----------



## Kadauz (13. Oktober 2008)

Was hast du denn für nen Router? Wenn es ein Speedport W700 ist, der ist so ziemlich mit jeder PCI WLan Karte inkompatibel die es gibt. Nur die Centrinos funktionieren mit dem Ding bei mir...


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

Unfug.


----------



## Dumpfi~ (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich habe dieselben Karten RTL 8185 in 2 PC´s laufen.
Gibt keinerlei Probleme mit meinem Speedport 700V.
Die PC´s stehen ca 20 m vom Router entfernt.

Greetz 

Dumpfi~


----------



## Kadauz (22. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht hab ich noch ne alte FW druff. Wie gesagt, keine von mir ausprobierte WLAN Karte funktionierte. Nur Centrino Chips und mein AP im Client Modus.


----------

